# Sheepshead Fishing



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good spot to catch Sheepshead or Black Drum? Locations in Titusville, New Symrna, or Cocoa area would be nice. 

I have fished for many years for these fish and has only caught them by accident, or while checking my bait.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Both species love physical structures like bridges, oyster beds, piers, pilings. At worse you'll need to get out and drive around looking for places you can fish that have physical structure present. You're also looking for much cooler water than you have there now. When November rolls around I'd have a rod with a double dropper baited with shrimp and blue crab toss closed to structure. I'd have a second rod single #2 J hook on a carolina rig baited with live fiddler crabs. Put like 2 or 3 fiddlers on the hook at once and jig it up and down near structure like pilings. Good luck! Hope this helps!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Crew, may need to come up to Jay ville and fish with you some day.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Your welcome Dollar! I'll be down your way sometime this winter. Always make a few winter trips looking for Pomps.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds good let me know when you will be coming thru, and will make a plan to fish with you.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Plenty of Sheepies on any barnacle covered piling from NSB to Ponce, on the beachside or Intracoastal. Fish with a 1/4 to 1/2 oz egg sinker, with 8-16 inch leader with a size 1 Owner J hook rocking a live or dead fiddler crab and or live or dead sand flea with live being the preference over dead. 

PS - active vs. passing fishing catches the shellcrackers. Meaning, drop you bait down, hold it on the piling, and hold your finger on the line waiting for the bite. No samurai hook set either. When you feel the bump, slowly lift it up and away until the line comes tight. Anything else and you WILL NOT catch 'em.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, anyone who does this will catch one. Just post a date stamped pic with you and a Sheepie and I will promise to post up Sheepie catching Part II. Anything other than a pic demonstrating your willingness / ability to learn however, will result in silence....


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Zach, thanks for the 411 on catching them, I knew I had to have the bait near the piling but didnt know it had to be against it. Good news cant wait to go try again.


----------

